# Limit Instruments



## Wes (Apr 13, 2015)

LiMiT - Micrometer 25-50mm - Limit - 4WD Parts

LIMIT. This seems to be a Swedish maker of measuring instruments.
Has anbody have any dealings with their products? Any good for home workshop or not worth to bother?
Thanks in advance friends! 
Cheers, Wes


----------



## toolman49 (Apr 16, 2015)

G'Day Wes,
Limit appear to be a Swedish company, but their products look like they are Chinese sourced, almost identical to 
Kinchrome or Sidchrome and about the same price, probably OK for most home users.
Regards,
Martin


----------



## Wes (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks Martin. Indeed very similar to Kinchrome. That only confirms my suspciouness about the origins of this product.
I think I'd better go for this one: Mitutoyo 103-138 Outside Micrometer 25-50mm. 
At least it comes with the certificate.
Cheers, Wes


----------



## Bill C. (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry I misread the header. I was thinking Go-No Go gages when I read it.


----------

